# how to make a a 2000 a4 1.8t faster



## paul1.8 (May 23, 2011)

i have a 2000 a4 1.8 turbo 5-speed
im looking for ways to get the most power at the cheapest price..
and also how high can you boost it to on a stock motor?...thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

not a question of how high you can boost with that turbo. it'll run outside its efficiency range well before you make "too much power"

not sure if the 2000 can handle a mbc if you want to go the cheap route. apr chip is what most people go with.

this might be the most informative post you get before you get bombarded with reSEARCH posts


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

1.8t motors are good for 300hp before you need to open them up and put rods in.

but the easiest way in my eyes is put a bigger turbo on.. you get get t3/t4 for very cheap now.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:facepalm: read the FAQ


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Big_Tom said:


> :facepalm: read the FAQ


but it's Thanksgiving!!

chip it for a few hundred and be 200hp. should keep you happy for a bit.

a performance exhaust can help, but real gains remain to be seen with a bigger turbo. personally, I haven't found a good cheap exhaust that maintains "civility" in exhaust noise. I don't doubt the higher end ones ($$$) are better. Just a bit hard to swallow the cost.

beyond 200-225hp, you'd be looking at upgrading the turbo (read: new exhaust manifold and downpipe as well most likely). not sure what the power "limits" are of the stock transmission you've got. Imagining you'll want to stay south of 300hp.

If you've got fwd, launching traction may be tough at this point.

I'd say, get/build a cheap mbc to get your feet wet and go from there. A lot of times, you'll see that's honestly the best bang for the buck you're going to find.


In terms of turbo upgrades, the junkyard route is great on a budget. Should be able to come across some decent turbos if you don't mind older tech ("slower" spool)


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

my vote is dont waste your money on a chip for a stock turbo.. collect parts and once u have enough put the t3/t4 on with a 60lb flash instead of the flash for stock turbo 

but all of this is covered in the FAQ like tom said


----------

